# Heat Press Contractors for Bulk Orders



## exboyfriend (Jan 10, 2006)

Any one know of companies that do bulk heat press jobs at discounted rates -- like a company that will do a run of 50 shirts with the same design? I am looking for a company that just offers the heat press service and offers discounted rates for bulk orders. All of the heat press services I've seen want their customers to buy the tees from them and do not offer our brand of tees and their mark up for the tees is insanely high. We are strict about what tees we use so we want to use our own tees and just ship them to the pressing company and send them the high res art.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

If you are running 50 shirts with the same design, can I ask why you aren't screen printing the designs?

I think heat press is usually better for short runs, but screen printing seems much better suited for larger runs like you described.


----------



## exboyfriend (Jan 10, 2006)

Mainly because of the difficulty of screen printing graphics with colors that touch and graphics that use a lot of different colors.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

exboyfriend said:


> Mainly because of the difficulty of screen printing graphics with colors that touch


I haven't seen any problems with using screen printing in that regard.



> and graphics that use a lot of different colors.


Unless you're talking about JPG photograph type images (where you want the design to look exactly like the photo on your computer monitor), I think screenprinting can handle different colors and shades well if done correctly.

Sorry I don't have a better answer for your original question regading finding a heat press contractor  I'm sure they are out there. What search terms have you been using in google?


----------



## exboyfriend (Jan 10, 2006)

I think for the images we want to use screen printing is going to be difficult to make them look right. They have too many colors and shading, etc. I tried googling heat press and custom t-shirts. I am mostly finding screen printers and heat press services like zazzle and spreadshirt.


----------



## 3oats (Sep 11, 2005)

Have you considered contracting direct to garment printing? It will handle the colors and will provide high quality results.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Try searching for custom heat press in Google, I think there may be a couple of companies that do the printing for you:
http://www.google.com/search?q=custom+heat+press

Although most of the results seem geared towards buying a heat press machine and doing it yourself, I think you'll find a few there.


----------



## suzieh (Feb 8, 2006)

Where are you located? I'm building up a network of vendors across the US. Susan H.


----------



## exboyfriend (Jan 10, 2006)

I am from Baltimore MD but would be willing to deal with a vendor outside of my area.


----------



## suzieh (Feb 8, 2006)

exboyfriend said:


> I am from Baltimore MD but would be willing to deal with a vendor outside of my area.


I believe I may have a printer for you in Maryland. I just found his old email to me. Private message me with how to reach you. Susan


----------



## suzieh (Feb 8, 2006)

I have t-jet referral for you in Baltimore. And another in Texas. Email
me off-list. Susan H.



exboyfriend said:


> I am from Baltimore MD but would be willing to deal with a vendor outside of my area.


----------



## joaoj (Mar 4, 2006)

Hello,

We do bulk heat press jobs
you supply the t-shirts and the image and we'll press it.
What is a fair price to you for this service?

DiasCo 
Printing and Heat Press Service




exboyfriend said:


> Any one know of companies that do bulk heat press jobs at discounted rates -- like a company that will do a run of 50 shirts with the same design? I am looking for a company that just offers the heat press service and offers discounted rates for bulk orders. All of the heat press services I've seen want their customers to buy the tees from them and do not offer our brand of tees and their mark up for the tees is insanely high. We are strict about what tees we use so we want to use our own tees and just ship them to the pressing company and send them the high res art.


----------



## GSpeak (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi,

I am located in Baltimore and I am looking for the same kind of vendor . . can you send me the link to [email protected]


Thanks,


~ Karen


----------



## jackiebell (May 6, 2009)

I have a heat press and was recently contacted by a customer to just do the pressing (they supply shirts and transfers). What can I charge for this? I would love to get that going. The cost to turn that thing on for the occasional small order or whatever could easily be offset with bulk orders, I would think.


----------



## knaylor15 (Feb 6, 2010)

I am from baltimore too and was looking for some company or individual with a heat press. I can supply the shirts and the transfers


----------



## jackiebell (May 6, 2009)

I am in NJ and would love the work. I usually charge $2 per transfer, but would be happy to work it out if there's a lot of work.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

The original post was from 2006.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Your Private Message Box is Full.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Ed, one of the other members posted 3 hours ago.


----------



## Kattanner1 (Jan 4, 2012)

I would be willing to offer this service also I'm in Texas , if you want to keep me in mind you can email me at katrina[USER=24941]@lonestar[/USER]customdesigns.com



---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=33.011351,-96.512898


----------



## jackiebell (May 6, 2009)

Private message me to discuss further. I think we can work this out without involving expensive shipping back and forth due to our close proximity. I am in S. Jersey - only about 2 hours from Maryland, and I wouldn't mind meeting you halfway, or even coming to you, if the orders are large enough/frequent enough.


----------



## barcelona10 (Apr 15, 2011)

i know of one in va if interested..pm me


----------



## greyhorsewoman (Jul 19, 2007)

As Ed said ... original post is from 2006 ...


----------



## barcelona10 (Apr 15, 2011)

Hope they got it done..lol


----------



## barcelona10 (Apr 15, 2011)

greyhorsewoman said:


> As Ed said ... original post is from 2006 ...


 i was looking at your flag site,did you do all those designs for the tees?


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Grey Horse. There was a post below that from yesterday. It was from another person in MD looking for a HP contractors.


----------

